# Dorico 3 crashes continously



## sebastiaandekwa (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi y'all, 

Is it normal for Dorico 3 to be so extremely unstable? I am running a trial in combination with a trial of noteperformer. I have never seen such unbearably unstable software ever. And I come from a long history of running linux on the desktop. It crashes extremely frequently, it is generally unstable, to get playback I have to do a lot of random shit every time. What is this? For software that costs 500 euro or more and should presumably be better than the competition (the internet is full of horror stories for finale and sibelius too) I have a lot of fear for buying it. 

My setup:
- windows laptop (brand new, lenovo yoga, 16 gb ram, i7)
- chord hugo 2 (not really a professional interface, rather a hifi product, maybe that is the problem?)
- dorico 3
- noteperformer 3

I currently can not get it to play a simple piano score. No playback at all, not from halion, not from noteperformer, not even via the laptop's speakers. Is this a common experience? If I try to change some of the audio device settings 8/10 times it hangs and crashes. Is a brand new laptop with such specs really to slow for Dorico?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 6, 2019)

Hmmm, no issues here on a Macbook Air i7 2.2ghz w. 8gb ram running latest version and NotePerformer 3 as well.....
Mojave 10.16.6


----------



## sebastiaandekwa (Dec 6, 2019)

dcoscina said:


> Hmmm, no issues here on a Macbook Air i7 2.2ghz w. 8gb ram running latest version and NotePerformer 3 as well.....
> Mojave 10.16.6



Would the elicenser give it unstability? I am baffled that such an expensive product has such a bad experience compared to musescore (however I like to try the noteperformer thing, musescore works but it sounds rather uninspiring)


----------



## Wallander (Dec 6, 2019)

If you have an NVIDIA card, try updating the graphics card driver.

A few people have reported crashes using NP in Dorico 3, but the crash is a bug in the NVIDIA driver’s OpenGL routines. If that’s the problem here, it should be resolved by updating to the latest driver.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello,



sebastiaandekwa said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> Is it normal for Dorico 3 to be so extremely unstable? I am running a trial in combination with a trial of noteperformer. I have never seen such unbearably unstable software ever. And I come from a long history of running linux on the desktop. It crashes extremely frequently, it is generally unstable, to get playback I have to do a lot of random shit every time. What is this? For software that costs 500 euro or more and should presumably be better than the competition (the internet is full of horror stories for finale and sibelius too) I have a lot of fear for buying it.
> 
> ...



Does your computer covers the minimum system requirements? Also if you don't have playback the following video will help you solve that issue: 



Best regards,
GN


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear that, Dorico is stable here. 

Are you using the generic audio driver, or a dedicated one? Are your drivers and eLicenser software up-to-date?


----------



## joebaggan (Dec 11, 2019)

Dorico 3 is mostly stable here but can be buggy as hell. At 3 versions in, you'd hope it would be approaching maturity but we'll see. If you want something more proven/stable, go Sib or Finale.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah, I can't open a mixer without the thing crashing on me. Version 2 was more stable.


----------



## Wallander (Dec 12, 2019)

tokatila said:


> Yeah, I can't open a mixer without the thing crashing on me. Version 2 was more stable.


Is that the NP mixer or the built-in mixer?

If it’s the NP mixer, does the Halion interface work?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 18, 2019)

Wallander said:


> Is that the NP mixer or the built-in mixer?
> 
> If it’s the NP mixer, does the Halion interface work?



It's the built-in mixer, not NP.


----------



## Wallander (Dec 19, 2019)

tokatila said:


> It's the built-in mixer, not NP.


Thanks for confirming. 

Unfortunately I can't help with that.


----------



## joebaggan (Dec 19, 2019)

Wallander said:


> Thanks for confirming.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't help with that.



NP is fantastic and I've never had any problems with it. In using it with Dorico, all of my problems are with Dorico not NP. They could learn a thing or two from you about how to make great bug free software!


----------



## sebastiaandekwa (Apr 17, 2020)

I took a leap of faith with Note Performer and bought that, just because all the reviews are so positive and because of the convincing demos on the website. 

That helped a lot, I don't know, in the end I suspect it was the demo limitations that in my particular config caused a lot of frustration.

As soon as I gained confidence that I could also buy Dorico I have had a lot of happy tinkering / composing. I am sorry for the very belated response, was very busy with (non musical) work and moving house. 

@Wallander Thanks for making such an awesome product, glad to have bought it!


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 18, 2020)

Are you using a new USB dongle? I had an old one that was causing Dorico to crash. After replacing it, not only did the crashing problems go away, but the start up time was significantly faster.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 19, 2020)

Has the eLicenser ever been upgraded at all? Or do you just mean switching to a different eLicenser (presumably a fresh one that hadn't been used yet)? I have so many VSL licenses that it can take half a day to move my licenses from one eLicenser to another (I had to do this once and it was not fun). I would only do so again if it was an upgrade. For now, I'll live with Dorico 3 crashes.


----------



## onebitboy (Apr 19, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Has the eLicenser ever been upgraded at all?


Yes: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/115001652690-USB-eLicenser-revisions-dongle-key-


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks; I didn't know about the fourth generation update. If it is more reliable, better performance, less chance of a mid-session glitch, etc., then I'll invest in one.

The smaller size also means less chance of breakage (e.g. in an earthquake, if the thing it's attached to slams against something else).


----------



## Bollen (Apr 20, 2020)

Just chipping in my 2p... I have never had any stability issues with Dorico since I bought it at version 2 and I've pushed it to its limits. I am on Windows 10, but I'm still on the very, very old elicenser dongle. But as others have said, everything software side up to date. I am no expert but quite experienced and for a lot of what you say it sounds like it could definitely be a drivers issue with the card.

My suggestion is that you head over to Dorico's forum or contact support. I had one bug once and the guy spent every day with me for a month until we sorted it. Incredible support!


----------



## altruistica (May 2, 2020)

I'd look at your audio driver. You said you're using something cheap. If running on a laptop surely ASIO4ALL would be the driver to use? I'm running Dorico 3 on a 2010 HPZ800, with 64Gb RAM and dual Xeon 5560 CPU (ancient in today's money). I am using Native Instrument's Symphony Series. At the moment most experiments are turning out fine, but like all software / hardware, you've got to get the combination right.


----------

